# Some RTA advice



## DarrynThomas (17/8/15)

Good day fellow vapers 

As the title suggests I need some help 
I currently have a subtank mini and I'm really enjoying however I think it's time for something new 

I'm preferbly looking for an RTA something that can chuck some great clouds 
I have been looking at the goblin and billow v2 and they seem really nice yet I can make my mind between the two 

I have only been looking at these two so is there any other great RTA out there and how are the goblins and billows 
Thank you!


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

I have and use both of these devices and to be honest either of them would suffice if you are wanting a upgrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

only bonus to the Gobblin is you get spare glass and 2 x pre made coils


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

Presume you are referring to the Goblin Mini, which seems much more popular than the standard Goblin. Those two are both great RTAs as many a positive comment on this forum will attest. If you like small and cute, but still chucking them clouds go for the Goblin Mini (3 ml). The Billow 2 is substantially bigger and takes 5 ml. 

Goblin Mini threads:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-rewick.t13753/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/quick-toot-on-the-goblin-mini.t13625/

Billow 2 thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-stainless-steel-rta-by-ehpro.t12995/

Oh, and most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarrynThomas (17/8/15)

Thank you so much for the advice this far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

My bad i was meaning Goliath V2 not the Gobblin in my previous posts.


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

BigGuy said:


> My bad i was meaning Goliath V2 not the Gobblin in my previous posts.


Yeah, the Goliath V2 is another option. This one for me had quite a learning curve and I still swear at it - filling, juice control, etc. The coil units that comes with it give a great vape - have taken it up to 30W. I still have to make use of the rba base, but it looks easy enough and the wicking channels look perfect.
Hope the vendors will stock the pre-made coil heads, in Kanthal, Ni and Ti.


----------



## SHiBBY (17/8/15)

I was on my way to post a similar thread, so I'm glad you asked the question. There are so many RTA's on the market, some being straight up RTA's and others clearos with decent RBA decks (not sure if there's a separate name for that?). I've been looking at the Zephyrus a lot seeing as it's a fairly decent size and if you ever wanted to buy a coil, you could plus the RBA is a decent tri-post setup that should build fairly lekker, but size is the issue.

Right now I'm looking for the RTA with the most versatile deck where I can throw on mini dual claptons if I so saw fit. Tat would basically only leave me with the Billow V2, correct?


----------



## BigGuy (17/8/15)

Have to disagree the Goliath v2 has a fair size deck although only 2 post design its a nice size deck to work on and the juice flow system has never let me down as well as i have never ever had a dry hit on it.


----------



## Andre (17/8/15)

SHiBBY said:


> I was on my way to post a similar thread, so I'm glad you asked the question. There are so many RTA's on the market, some being straight up RTA's and others clearos with decent RBA decks (not sure if there's a separate name for that?). I've been looking at the Zephyrus a lot seeing as it's a fairly decent size and if you ever wanted to buy a coil, you could plus the RBA is a decent tri-post setup that should build fairly lekker, but size is the issue.
> 
> Right now I'm looking for the RTA with the most versatile deck where I can throw on mini dual claptons if I so saw fit. Tat would basically only leave me with the Billow V2, correct?


Maybe this can help. Billow 2 left, Goliath 2 right.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SHiBBY (17/8/15)

Andre said:


> Maybe this can help. Billow 2 left, Goliath 2 right.



That is exactly what I needed, thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yoda (17/8/15)

of all the above mentioned tanks is have not tried the billow V2 and the Zephyrus.. if you want something easy to build on rather go for one of the bigger tanks (and they have a bigger juice capacity) if you want something small that can run with the big dogs go for the Goblin mini it can chuck some clouds and looks good on any mod only downside for me is the 3 ml juice capacity ( i have to fill it about 3 times a day)


----------



## Neil (17/8/15)

Hi Guys, how is the Zephyrus RTA? Heard good things about it besides the tricky wicking. Overall would you say its better than the Billow V2 or worse...flavour wise.


----------



## Zegee (17/8/15)

Neil said:


> Hi Guys, how is the Zephyrus RTA? Heard good things about it besides the tricky wicking. Overall would you say its better than the Billow V2 or worse...flavour wise.


Depends on build have both wouldn't easily sell either. Deck a little tighter on zephyrus and I wick same way as billow

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (17/8/15)

I've had all the tanks mentioned in this thread thus far except the Goliath v2. They all can perform the same if you wick and build it correctly. It all comes down to preference. If size matters get the goblin mini. If you want juice capacity get the billow. I can't comment on the Goliath as I didn't bother purchasing one. It just looks hideous.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/8/15)

Keyaam said:


> I've had all the tanks mentioned in this thread thus far except the Goliath v2. They all can perform the same if you wick and build it correctly. It all comes down to preference. If size matters get the goblin mini. If you want juice capacity get the billow. I can't comment on the Goliath as I didn't bother purchasing one. It just looks hideous.



No question... a Billow or a Goblin Mini is better than a Goliath!


----------



## kev mac (17/8/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> Good day fellow vapers
> 
> As the title suggests I need some help
> I currently have a subtank mini and I'm really enjoying however I think it's time for something new
> ...


I own the goblin mini and it's the next best thing to dripping


----------

